# Critique and Suggestions?



## Brownielox (May 31, 2017)

Hey, new member here.

Could any of you please take a look @ this short clip of me trying out kickboxing and give me tips on form, what to improve, etc? Granted, the video was taken 4 years back and I only recorded around 15 seconds of footage before cutting out even more of it...so it doesn't really say anything about my skill right NOW






I've been recovering from a leg injury while looking for a good Kickboxing/BJJ training gym in my area, so I'm not trying anything out again just yet. But I'd appreciate any advice!

Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (May 31, 2017)

kick longer.







See the hip and foot placement. The kicking side of the hip is in line with the leg. The foot on the ground is pivoted.

The easiest way to achieve this is to try to kick something from as far away as possible which will make you reach your hip out and align your foot properly.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 31, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> Hey, new member here.
> 
> Could any of you please take a look @ this short clip of me trying out kickboxing and give me tips on form, what to improve, etc? Granted, the video was taken 4 years back and I only recorded around 15 seconds of footage before cutting out even more of it...so it doesn't really say anything about my skill right NOW
> 
> ...


1. Let your leg fully heal
2. Keep practicing
3. Pad drills are difficult for me to analyze skill or technique, because sometimes the pad holder doesn't hold the pad correctly.  For example, with the round house kicks, your pad holder holds the pads in a way that encourages you to kick upward into the pad and not horizontally into the pad.  In real application (not sure if it matters) you'll run the risk of kicking the wrong side of an elbow and you'll pay dearly for something like that.  That's not your fault because you are targeting the pad so you kick where the pad is and not where it should be.


----------



## Brownielox (May 31, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I've been out of practice for 4 years, so I have no idea how I'm gonna do once I get out of this cast. I'd _like _to think that I'd be faster than I was. I'm definitely stronger, but I don't know if that would affect my speed.....



JowGaWolf said:


> 1. Let your leg fully heal
> 2. Keep practicing
> 3. Pad drills are difficult for me to analyze skill or technique, because sometimes the pad holder doesn't hold the pad correctly.  For example, with the round house kicks, your pad holder holds the pads in a way that encourages you to kick upward into the pad and not horizontally into the pad.  In real application (not sure if it matters) you'll run the risk of kicking the wrong side of an elbow and you'll pay dearly for something like that.  That's not your fault because you are targeting the pad so you kick where the pad is and not where it should be.



Lol yeah....he paid for that a few years back. I kicked him in a place where he didn't wanna be kicked


----------



## Brownielox (May 31, 2017)

This is another sample taken around 2 weeks after the first one. I was told that I improved quite a bit?





It was also my first try at grappling, I did my first ever armbar. My coach said it was applied well, but it was more from the pressure of my thighs than the actual strain on his arm that got him to submit.

Any suggestions this time?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 31, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> This is another sample taken around 2 weeks after the first one. I was told that I improved quite a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't "Chicken wing" your punches.  Punch with you elbows pointing down and not out.  This is universal jabbing structure in all striking systems. It's the first step to learning how to drive power without trying to power swing everything.  For the rest I can't comment too much on without taking a Kung Fu perspective I drive my power differently than how kickboxers drive their power.  You definitely have some good potential in terms of striking.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 31, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> This is another sample taken around 2 weeks after the first one. I was told that I improved quite a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really tell much through the short video unfortunately. I would be putting more weight into each strike, but without seeing your legs I can't say for certain. But when you get back to it, focus more on using your entire body (including your legs) for your punches.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 31, 2017)

Pick your foot up sooner.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 1, 2017)

Hard to tell much from punching mitts but you need to get longer with your punches and get the full extension


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 1, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Hard to tell much from punching mitts but you need to get longer with your punches and get the full extension



So you mean go through with my punches instead of pulling them?



JowGaWolf said:


> Don't "Chicken wing" your punches.  Punch with you elbows pointing down and not out.  This is universal jabbing structure in all striking systems. It's the first step to learning how to drive power without trying to power swing everything.  For the rest I can't comment too much on without taking a Kung Fu perspective I drive my power differently than how kickboxers drive their power.  You definitely have some good potential in terms of striking.



Elbows pointing down....got it. And thanks! My coach said I was a fast learner for my age.

To all, thank you so much for the advice. I've been primarily doing submission grappling/wrestling over the past 4 years, so I haven't actually used strikes in forever. I'm afraid I might be a bit rusty getting back into it. The first step is to find a suitable training gym again....which there are none in my area. If anyone else has any other ideas, let me know!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm only going to comment on one thing, from the first video.
You're doing a good job trying to use the roundhouse kick. But the form is... lacking...
Your supporting foot is pointing at your target throughout the kick. That means your leg is shorter than it needs to be. It also means you have ZERO hip rotation. Which means you have ZERO power. Personally, I'd respond to those kicks by ignoring them. You can kick me with them all you want. And while you're doing so, I'll give you a proper roundhouse to the common peroneal nerve in your supporting leg. I promise you'll be the one going down. If it's a fight, instead of sparring, the kick will be aimed at your knee, and it'll probably only take one to put an end to the fight.
You need to rotate the supporting leg at least 90 degrees when you're throwing that kick. Preferably a full 180. Your kicks will be stronger, and it'll open up your hips for higher kicks.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 1, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm only going to comment on one thing, from the first video.
> You're doing a good job trying to use the roundhouse kick. But the form is... lacking...
> Your supporting foot is pointing at your target throughout the kick. That means your leg is shorter than it needs to be. It also means you have ZERO hip rotation. Which means you have ZERO power. Personally, I'd respond to those kicks by ignoring them. You can kick me with them all you want. And while you're doing so, I'll give you a proper roundhouse to the common peroneal nerve in your supporting leg. I promise you'll be the one going down. If it's a fight, instead of sparring, the kick will be aimed at your knee, and it'll probably only take one to put an end to the fight.
> You need to rotate the supporting leg at least 90 degrees when you're throwing that kick. Preferably a full 180. Your kicks will be stronger, and it'll open up your hips for higher kicks.



This is all really good advice! I'll definitely take all of it into account whenever I decide to try kickboxing again. I'm looking to do MMA-style grappling, so I'll focus a little bit on submission grappling or Jiu-Jitsu first before I perfect my kickboxing form.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 1, 2017)

I think I should have no problem getting back into it once I heal. I was _*tiny* _when I first started out. I've grown at least 5 inches since then and put on a lot more strength. Of course, I just hope that that doesn't end up slowing me down.


----------



## Buka (Jun 1, 2017)

You look just fine, but critiquing a couple of fifteen second videos from four years ago seems like a lesson in futility to me. Just get yourself back into training, you probably wouldn't be here at all if you didn't love to train and learn.

And when you do get back into it, listen to the person teaching you, not us, a bunch of random people sitting in the rec rooms of their mother's cellar in our underwear eating leftover French Fries.

And when you do back into it. The Fries are on me.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 1, 2017)

Buka said:


> bunch of random people sitting in the rec rooms of their mother's cellar in our underwear eating leftover French Fries.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 1, 2017)

Buka said:


> And when you do get back into it, listen to the person teaching you, not us, a bunch of random people sitting in the rec rooms of their mother's cellar in our underwear eating leftover French Fries.



I've seen enough pictures of people on this site that I do not want to picture that. Thanks...


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 1, 2017)

Buka said:


> You look just fine, but critiquing a couple of fifteen second videos from four years ago seems like a lesson in futility to me. Just get yourself back into training, you probably wouldn't be here at all if you didn't love to train and learn.
> 
> And when you do get back into it, listen to the person teaching you, not us, a bunch of random people sitting in the rec rooms of their mother's cellar in our underwear eating leftover French Fries.
> 
> And when you do back into it. The Fries are on me.



Haha! Thanks, but I was still pretty chubby for my age back then. I didn't get this sorted out til I got into my first bodybuilding contest 2 years later. And true, you have some good points. Haha, as much as I'd love to indulge, after I recover it's time to shed off these 10 pounds of over-weight.


----------

